

SEO Isn’t Dead, But You Need to Act Smarter (And 5 Easy Ways to Do So) - cardine
http://www.micrositemasters.com/blog/penguin-analysis-seo-isnt-dead-but-you-need-to-act-smarter-and-5-easy-ways-to-do-so/

======
misenlai
The data are right on. Good stuffs Alex :).

